

Invasive Roots of Anti-Cheat Software [video] - NSCFType
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCmggziIsZg

======
dang
Url changed from
[http://www.irongeek.com/i.php?page=videos/bsideslasvegas2014...](http://www.irongeek.com/i.php?page=videos/bsideslasvegas2014/bg09-invasive-
roots-of-anti-cheat-software-alissa-torres), which points to this.

